# Dock & Screenhouse



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the last project I did last season. I was working across the street Saturday so I walked over and took some pics with my phone. This was the second time around on the dock, I used a boat last time and sprayed it. This time I used a power roller and brush.
















This thing goes totally underwater with a strong Northeast wind at high tide. We used Cabot oil semitrans on everything except the picnic table..it had some unknown waterproofer on it so I used a latex.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

The right side soffit and rear soffit was a challenge. The bottom made ladder plants nearly impossible, just had to lean out, spray it, lean back out and brush it.. the backside was tricky too.
















..and the picnic table. We tried to match the color of the pilings. The customer let me pick the colors so if you think it looks like a John Deere tractor, well, that's on me..










The customer screwed that picnic table in place so I had to tape it up and spray it right there. Well, there ya go, some of my painting work for you to see...I do it all with just the help of a dog.


----------

